# Office 2003 excel documents can't open



## Fp73718 (Sep 30, 2009)

My Dell OptiPlex 170L desktop computer running Windows XP pro with SP3 and MS office 2003 pro can not open excel documents. I have to open a blank excel sheet then Click File/Open and then locate the excel document to open it with no problems. Please help.

Thanks before time.


----------



## jjf2010 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have been having the same problem using Vista with Office 2007. I can go into Excel & open a file but can't just click on the file to open it. I get a message "windows can not find path."


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Right click the .xls file and choose Open With. Navigate to Excel.exe (C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office_xx_ by default, where _xx_ is a 2-digit number depending on your version of Office). Check 'Always Use the Selected program ...' and click OK.

This should repair the association between .xls files and the Excel program.


----------



## jjf2010 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Mister2 for your reply. I tried what you suggested but still get error message, "windows can not find c:\users\alf\docmuents\bones.xls." Ant other suggestion that may help? Thanks.


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you have permissions set to access the folder?

I'm not terribly familiar with Vista but if you navigate to the folder, right click on it and select Propeties you should see the Security tab which will show permissions for that folder.

Do you have the same problem in Word?


----------



## jjf2010 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes I do have permissions to access the folder & I do not have the same problem with word.


----------



## jjf2010 (Mar 24, 2009)

Problem solved!!!

1. In Microsoft Excel 2007, click the Microsoft Office button, & then click Excel Options.
2. Click Advanced, & then click to clear "Ignore other applications" check box in general
area.
3. Click OK

1. In Microsoft Excel 2003, click options, on the Tools menu.
2. Click General tab.
3. Click to clear "Ignore other applications" check box, & then click OK.

Thanks Mister2 for your help & I hope this helps others.


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for posting the solution to this one - I would never have thought of that! :smile:


----------



## Sara Andrew (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for your answers. Cool


----------

